# seashore villa



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

anyone living in seashore villa? I want to get a villa in mangrove village but nothing is available right now. Seashore villa is just across the street and cheaper. anyone know the main differences?


----------



## UKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

dchou1107 said:


> anyone living in seashore villa? I want to get a villa in mangrove village but nothing is available right now. Seashore villa is just across the street and cheaper. anyone know the main differences?


We're also considering Seashore. Currently living in Dubai but need to move to Abu Dhabi for work from May. 

We looked around a 3 bed, seemed very nice, very spacious, small garden. Lots of public green space (much more than Raha Gardens which we also looked at), big pools, lots of other sports facilities, we were impressed and have made an offer. Keeping our fingers crossed. 

We have a friend living there too and she loves it, very family oriented, nice people around the place and no queues for the facilities (which we've heard you get at Mangrove). Don't know much else about Mangrove I'm afraid though. 

So if you go for it, we may be neighbours...


----------



## UKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

PS: Would be interested to know what price anyone has got recently to rent a 3 bed at Seashore Villas.


----------



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

I will be looking at seashore today along with golf gardens. Would consider al raha but I need the amenities such as gym,kids indoor play area. Any other good recommendations


----------

